# Feeding from Finger



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been noticing a lot of us have been saying we feed our fishy's with a pellet on our finger, well I have been doing it too, until I got lil bites,:shock: and was a tad concerned in regards to getting a fish bite,:-? So I was wondering has anyone else ever gotten bitten before, if so, do you still feed your fishy with your finger, and also I was wondering is it even safe for us and for the fishy's especially if they bite??:roll:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's perfectly safe. Betta teeth are great for chomping up little mosquitos, but they won't break human skin. If they did, I'd bleed like a river every time I did a water change - my bettas and Endlers, and now my killifish too, spend their whole time nomming on my arm.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Fishy bites are benign. You should probably wash your hands after feeding your fishy, but not before, unless you make sure to rinse all the soap off your hands before the fish approaches. Caressing your betta is probably a bad idea, because of his/her slime coat that could rub off, but otherwise contact between your finger and fishy's lips/teeth? is minimally troubling to the fishy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never been bitten before,kinda interested to know how it feels haha

I joke that Buddha is all gums and no teeth xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Just need to say, it's bad idea to stick any parts of an exposed injured skin in an aquarium  you can get nasty infections. Wash your hands well!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok..thanks for the feedback..it healed qwikly..and I have learned let him get afew in the water first..then I can do the last one on my finger..so he doesnt go for it so furriously..


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

A couple of my fish chomp onto my finger when I feed them. None have ever broken skin on me, and I don't touch fish tank water intentionally if I ever have broken or really dry cracked skin- or even a painful hang nail, because like someone else said, you can get sick sometimes.

It's surprising when they do it but I think it's cute. If your fish is breaking skin on your finger deff don't let him bite you. If he's just nibbling, I'd say it's ok


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't even get my hands near the tank without Crusoe thinking he needs to destroy them. He's really relentless and although I love him jumping to eat off my finger, it gets very irritable when I do things like reaching in to remove a decoration or yesterday when I was putting his heater into the tank. The moment he sees my hands he darts at them and goes into full attack mode. 

I had to resort to isolating him in his floating cup once because he just wouldn't stop nipping during a partial water change.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love fishy bites. They tickle me.
Every night I hover my finger above the surface of Spike's water/he'll jump/nom on my finger. Its cute.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My Endlers are worse than my girls. They never leave my arm alone. I thnk the girls just follow their terrible example. 

Tip to everyone: never crush snails with your fingers, on the subject of wounds. If you get snail-shell stuck in your fingers, you can get really sick. Some, like ramshorns, carry really nasty viruses.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> My Endlers are worse than my girls. They never leave my arm alone. I thnk the girls just follow their terrible example.
> 
> Tip to everyone: never crush snails with your fingers, on the subject of wounds. If you get snail-shell stuck in your fingers, you can get really sick. Some, like ramshorns, carry really nasty viruses.


ewy
why were you crushing snail shells?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wasn't.  It's just something I've heard from multiple sources.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I wasn't.  It's just something I've heard from multiple sources.


oh
LOL
good to know


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Since the pellets I feed my boy are so small, I press one at a time onto my finger so they stick and dip the tip into the tank.

Of course he quickly snaps at them. But it tickles more than hurts, really.


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't even intentionally hand-feed my girls, but they jump up to grab the pellets anyway sometimes -- I've never had a bite break the skin or hurt or seem like much of anything at all, really. Your fish must be really strong!


----------

